# KTL - KTL Technologies



## Nicks (22 August 2006)

Check KTL out. 0.2c per share and just getting into some Uranium tenements. Some good multiples to be made with this. Especially once the results of the tenements start coming out. PDN were once this price.....


----------



## krisbarry (9 February 2007)

Yes I am looking into KTL too. Exploration fieldwork has commenced at Mundong Well according to the announcement

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00665237

Chart:


----------



## krisbarry (11 February 2007)

Total shares on issue: 264,860,047 (KTL) and 80,000,000 (KTLO)

Market Cap (Undiluted): $8,475,522 

Current share price 3.2 cents


----------



## Spar (28 May 2007)

This stock has jumped recently to 5c, at 72% change today.

Is this a break-out? Seems like there is at lot of potential yet to come, what do you guys think?


----------

